# To awake inner powers...



## ihitokage

こんにちは,
I would like to say "he awakened his inner powers" but not sure what is the right word for "awaken". ”めざめる”言葉をつかってもいいですか？

よろしくおねがいします


----------



## DaylightDelight

めざめる is the intransitive form.  The transitive form is めざめさせる.
What would be the context?  If it is some sci-fi, fantastic or spiritual setup, 覚醒させる（かくせいさせる） would be another option. The meaning would be the same.

EDIT: Oops, you used the past tense.  So it would be めざめさせた or 覚醒させた.


----------



## ihitokage

DaylightDelight said:


> めざめる is the intransitive form.  The transitive form is めざめさせる.
> What would be the context?  If it is some sci-fi, fantastic or spiritual setup, 覚醒させる（かくせいさせる） would be another option. The meaning would be the same.
> 
> EDIT: Oops, you used the past tense.  So it would be めざめさせた or 覚醒させた.



Yes a fantasy, like some magical powers. But why intransitive? He "awakened the powers".


----------



## DaylightDelight

〜させる/させた forms are transitive.  So you should use めざめさせる/させた or 覚醒させる/させた.


----------



## ihitokage

DaylightDelight said:


> 〜させる/させた forms are transitive.  So you should use めざめさせる/させた or 覚醒させる/させた.



Yes I understand but why? I want to say 彼は彼の力を目覚めた. 

それはまちがっていますか？


----------



## DaylightDelight

It is grammatically wrong to say 〜を目覚めた.
You can say 彼は目覚めた but you have to say 彼は(彼の)力を目覚めさせた(彼の here may sound redundant).
If you want to say 目覚めた then it must be 彼の力は目覚めた.


----------



## ihitokage

DaylightDelight said:


> It is grammatically wrong to say 〜を目覚めた.
> You can say 彼は目覚めた but you have to say 彼は(彼の)力を目覚めさせた(彼の here may sound redundant).
> If you want to say 目覚めた then it must be 彼の力は目覚めた.



Aaaah sorry I was a bit confused. I misread that. So 目覚める is intransitive. 

ありがとうございました


----------



## 810senior

呼び起こす or 呼び覚ます would be a choice. 
To awake inner powers: 内なる力を呼び起こす(呼び覚ます/目覚めさせる/覚醒させる)

We often use 目覚める accompanied by the particle に as well as its intransitive use e.g. 話し声に目覚める(wake up from people's speaking), even figuratively 学問に目覚める(become curious of study).


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> We often use 目覚める accompanied by the particle に as well as its intransitive use e.g. 話し声に目覚める(wake up from people's speaking), even figuratively 学問に目覚める(become curious of study).



Yes, I'd alternatively say 自分の力に目覚めた, too. You can use a subject freely for it: 私は自分の力に目覚めた。彼は自分の力に目覚めた。

You notice and are aware of your inner power.


----------



## ihitokage

おもしろいですね。本当にありがとう


----------

